# M1 Cruise to Ace Cafe - Meet Points Added! (Orig East Mids)



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

'lo all

For the August main meet I' thinking of doing London and back again as there is the TT day at the Ace Cafe.

They are starting at 11am so I think we need to be leaving up here for about half 8 to have a chance of getting there in time.

If we meet up at The Snipe at 8:15am to leave promptly for half 8 we should be fine. I'm up for meeting anyone else on the way down at a M1 services at any point to just say where you would like to join in.

Thread for the meet is here:

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=90855

Who's going to join me then?

*Updated:

So we're meeting at the Snipe at 8:20am and leaving there for 8:30am.

The Snipe at Sutton 
Alfreton Road, Sutton-In-Ashfield, Nottinghamshire NG17 1JE

Meeting a coupld at Leicester Forest East Services at 9:15am ish

Meeting a few others at Toddington services about 9:45am - 10:00am.

So those are the three meet points as far as I can see unless anyone else wants to join in?*

*The Snipe:

Nick - Nem
Steve - CyberFace
Julie*

*Leicester Forest East Services:

Shane - SOFTTY*

*Toddington Services:

Mark - Mk1-TT
Kev - CurlyBoyJones
davyrest*

Nick


----------



## cyberface (Apr 1, 2007)

saturday? pah should do things on sundays, no one works on sundays


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

cyberface said:


> saturday? pah should do things on sundays, no one works on sundays


Yup, Saturday I'm afraid. We're just going on the date given to the TT day by Ace Cafe.

Nick


----------



## Sara (Mar 4, 2006)

I'm up for it Nick, but staying over on Saturday night and coming back Sunday 

Sara


----------



## cyberface (Apr 1, 2007)

think i should have the day off now so will be up for a cruise down.


----------



## Sara (Mar 4, 2006)

I am a def Nick, going down on my own

Sara


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Sara G said:


> I am a def Nick, going down on my own
> 
> Sara


Cool, where are you coming from then? Do you want to meet up with us at the start, or join in further down?

I'm just waiting to see if anyone else wants to join in on route as we may need to start out a little earlier to make all the stops.

Nick


----------



## Sara (Mar 4, 2006)

Nicj

I am most probably joining from Lincolnshire, it depends which office I am working from on the Friday though

Sara


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Right, so you'll be best meeting at our start point then at the Snipe.

Just let me know when you do where you will be joining and we'll not leave anyone behind that way.

I'll try and update the time if needed as soon as I can.

Nick


----------



## Sara (Mar 4, 2006)

Nick

It looks like I may not be able to make it, we now have an office move for that weekend and as I am property manager should really be there as they are moving into my office. :evil: I am still working on it very hard so don't write me off, there is supposed to be someone project managing it. 

I will be coming from Manchester and coming over the tops to you, fingers crossed 

Sara


----------



## CurlyBoyJones (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi Nick.
I want to go on this.
Can I join your cruise at the Southbound M1, Newport Pagnell services?
At what time do I need to be there?
Regards
Kev.


----------



## Sara (Mar 4, 2006)

Hi Nick

What time do you plan to leve Nick. Its looking promising at the minute.



Sara


----------



## cyberface (Apr 1, 2007)

ill be heading down from sheff, so we could meet up and go down together?


----------



## Sara (Mar 4, 2006)

cyberface said:


> ill be heading down from sheff, so we could meet up and go down together?


With another purple one :roll: . I will let you off as it's Merlin  
Sara


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I'm thinking meeting at the snipe for 8:20am, then try to leave for half past. Gives us 2 and a half hours to get down there which should be fine.

Hows that sound with people?

Nick


----------



## Sara (Mar 4, 2006)

Sounds like a very early start for me :roll:

Sara


----------



## davyrest (Aug 3, 2005)

i would be intreasted in joining the cruise to ace cafe
i could meet on the m1 motorways sevices where ever
nearest motorway services to me is toddington


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

davyrest said:


> i would be intreasted in joining the cruise to ace cafe
> i could meet on the m1 motorways sevices where ever
> nearest motorway services to me is toddington


Todington would be fine. It's about 100 miles down from here so if we leave about half 8 then we should be at todington about 9:45 - 10:00, Think that sounds about right?

Nick


----------



## davyrest (Aug 3, 2005)

well i think that souns very acceptable. Not such a early start for me. So you all at 9.30 -10.00. Im glad im meeting up with people as i dont have a clue about driving in london


----------



## Sara (Mar 4, 2006)

Sara G said:


> Hi Nick
> 
> What time do you plan to leve Nick. Its looking promising at the minute.
> 
> ...


Nick,

I have decided to stay over on the Friday night too 

See you there

Sara


----------



## CurlyBoyJones (Feb 9, 2007)

cyberface said:


> ill be heading down from sheff, so we could meet up and go down together?


Hi Cyberface,
Unfortunately I'm in Newport Pagnell on Friday night. So meeting on the route is the sensible option.

Nick, Guys, Gals, would you prefer that I drive to Toddington services so that you have just one pick up?

Or, perhaps a slow drive through the services is desirable :roll:  
What say you?

I'll pick up the replies tomorrow I only have 'net access during the day.


----------



## CurlyBoyJones (Feb 9, 2007)

Hello?...anyone responding? :? 
Newton Pagnell and or Toddington please?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Toddington is probably easier so we only have a single pick up point I think. If thats ok with you.

Nick


----------



## CurlyBoyJones (Feb 9, 2007)

Thanks Nick [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
Toddington it is then.

I'll meet up with Davyrest around 09:45hrs.
All the Best
Kev.


----------



## MK1-TT (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi Nick

Long time no see. I will be at Toddington 09.45.

Have always wanted to go to the Ace Cafe! Looking forward to it!

Cheers

Mark 8)


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

MK1-TT said:


> Hi Nick
> 
> Long time no see. I will be at Toddington 09.45.
> 
> ...


Nice 1 mate! Be good to see you.

Nick


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Have updated the top post with the details.

If anyone has got any pmr radios then bring them, I've got 4 but any more would be good so we can chat / keep together on the way down.

Nick


----------



## CurlyBoyJones (Feb 9, 2007)

Nem said:


> Have updated the top post with the details.
> 
> If anyone has got any pmr radios then bring them, I've got 4 but any more would be good so we can chat / keep together on the way down.
> 
> Nick


OK Nick, see you Sat @ Toddington.
 CBJ


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

We're having another pick up point.

Leicester Forest East Services at about 9:15am, so if anyone wantes to meet up there if you can arrive and wait from about 9ish and we'll drop in and pick you up.

Nick


----------



## CurlyBoyJones (Feb 9, 2007)

Nem said:


> Have updated the top post with the details.
> 
> If anyone has got any pmr radios then bring them, I've got 4 but any more would be good so we can chat / keep together on the way down.
> 
> Nick


Nick.
I just got two pmr radios. What channel/privacy codes you on to start with?
Kev.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

CurlyBoyJones said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> > Have updated the top post with the details.
> ...


I think mine are normally set on channel 7 and no sub code. Some pmr's we've had at the meets don't like doing the sub codes so I don't bother now. We'll sort out when we meet up anyway.

Nick


----------



## CurlyBoyJones (Feb 9, 2007)

Fair enough, see you at Toddington.
Kev.


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

Just wanted to say thanks for organising this cruise down to Ace, the events wouldnâ€™t be half as good without your support. I hope you enjoy your drive down in the summer sun and I look forward to seeing you all a little later on.

Have a safe journey

Tej


----------



## kwaTTro (Jul 5, 2005)

seen you lot at about 4.30ish on the m1 -lookin good guys.. wish i went


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

kwaTTro said:


> seen you lot at about 4.30ish on the m1 -lookin good guys.. wish i went


I did think I recognised the plate / car, and your name was in my mind 

I did wave a couple of times I'm sure you saw. Nice short addition to the cruise back up 

Nick


----------



## CurlyBoyJones (Feb 9, 2007)

kwaTTro said:


> seen you lot at about 4.30ish on the m1 -lookin good guys.. wish i went


Black TT?

Hope to have you with us next time buddy :wink:


----------

